

Show HN: Simple markup for rich terminal reports - yaronn01

I have built WOPR - a simple markup for rich terminal reports, presentations and infographics<p>You can try it:<p>$&gt; curl tty.zone&#x2F;1\?cols=$((COLUMNS))<p>(if you experience firewall issues replace tty.zone with ec2-23-21-64-152.compute-1.amazonaws.com)<p>Or if you can handle a full deck:<p>$&gt; p=0; while true; do curl tty.zone&#x2F;$((p++))\?cols=$((COLUMNS)); read; done<p>More details:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;yaronn&#x2F;wopr
======
ParadoxOryx
This is really neat, great job!

